# waxe or sealant for black audi car



## gérard83 (Dec 8, 2012)

hi , recently I tried the duet 
_( Chemical Guys - Glossworkz Glaze/ Pinnacle Signature Series II wax_

and i'm disappointed the final result was more better with black hole glaze

i would try a sealant protection to see the difference between wax / sealant

I know that for sealant protection i cannot use black hole glaze 
could you give me your advice for the best sealant for my black car

_Chemical Guys Blacklight Hybrid Radiant +Chemical Guys - Hybrid V7 High Gloss Spray Sealant _

_Wolfgang Pre-Wax Polish Enhancer+Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant v3.0_ 
or another manufacturer

thank you very much


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't own a black car but I found that blackfire all finish paint protection gives a very nice wet look on my red car so I guess it will do the same on yours too .
I also have blacklight which makes the surface really smooth and adds something to the paint .
I used them together and got 2 months of protection give or take ( maybe the blacklight doesn't bond well with the blackfire ) .


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

As mentioned, Blackfire is a good choice - especially if you are using parts of the system together.
I also had great results on my Phantom Black A4 with Lime Prime and Purple Haze, and also Red Moose Glaze and Vics Red.

I suppose it depends on what you are looking for and the budget that accompanies it; lots of combos available and i'm sure you'll hear many more on here. 

And as far as I know, you can use something like Reload or Gtech C1.5 over BH, and both of those are good long lasting sealants :thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

you will struggle to find better than the blacfire kit including the midnight sun wax.

if your sticking to sealants the menz powerlock is slightly better than the blackfire sealant , easier to remove.


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

And another vote for the Blackfire kit. On my black car it looks stunning (with the correct prep of course). I prefer Blackfire's Wet Diamond sealant over Wolfgang's Deep Gloss Paint sealant. (coupled with the Midnight Sun wax)


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

gérard83 said:


> I know that for sealant protection i cannot use black hole glaze


No mate, Black Hole Glaze is sealant friendly! :thumb:

By the sounds of it, you want your car to look reflective? What didn't you like about the gloss works and pinnacle wax? I've got a feeling you're not going to like the Blackfire combo others are suggesting....


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I really liked pinnacle sig 2 when i had it, never felt dissappointed by it, maybe try some prima amigo or megs 7 under it, as for sealants AF's Toughcoat is good or if you want something spray and wipe Carpro's Reload


----------



## gérard83 (Dec 8, 2012)

thank's guys for your advice
i can seen good reviews of blackfire on the net 

but i have a problem my favorite shop don't sell this product


----------



## gérard83 (Dec 8, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> No mate, Black Hole Glaze is sealant friendly! :thumb:
> 
> By the sounds of it, you want your car to look reflective? What didn't you like about the gloss works and pinnacle wax? I've got a feeling you're not going to like the Blackfire combo others are suggesting....


I have nothing against pinnacle waxe is just that the finish is better with black hole glaze : Pouce:


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Artdeshine ArtdeSicko. I like you have a black car and have tried dozens of wax/sealants and nothing comes close to Artdesicko.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

On my black Merc my favourite combos are. 

Lime Prime + purple Haze
Prima Amigo + Reload. 

Or you can swop the LP with the Amigo. 
Gonz.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Naviwax Dark or Ultimate, Bilt Hamber Finis Wax for deep and warm looks or Bilt Hamber Auto Balm for the Hard Candy Glossy looks. Polish Angel does some color charged waxes too.


----------



## gérard83 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi guy's thx again for your reply 
My choice will be Black Hole /blackfire

And for the maintenance ?

I found this table http://sd-g1.archive-host.com/membres/up/7976b9cdf202f0c862de9edeaf7eccc321e83d73/Base_preparation_Sealent-Wax.pdf


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Chem Guys Wet Mirror Finish.


----------



## gérard83 (Dec 8, 2012)

LeeH said:


> Chem Guys Wet Mirror Finish.


thank you but ut of stock at _shinearama_ and chem guy's manufacturer not for sale at _carcareeurope_
they are the only shops where i found blackfire product 

if i have understood i need a synthetic Qd or QW for the maintenance ,as :
meguiar's last touch ,chem guy's synthetic QD

right ?


----------



## gérard83 (Dec 8, 2012)

finally ,that's what I ordered 

CarPro C.Quartz UK Edition Ceramic Paint 
CarPro ReLoad Spray Sealant Protection

I could make a review of this products if you want 

thank you again


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Reload on a black car is frankly stunning..










Applied over AF Tripple - this picture does not do it justice!


----------



## gérard83 (Dec 8, 2012)

wow black is black !!! great

what is it AF tripple ? sealant


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

gérard83 said:


> wow black is black !!! great
> 
> what is it AF tripple ? sealant


Auto Finesse Tripple = polish (All In One)
Reload was the sealant


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

gérard83 said:


> finally ,that's what I ordered
> 
> CarPro C.Quartz UK Edition Ceramic Paint
> CarPro ReLoad Spray Sealant Protection
> ...


You will love these Gerard. :thumb:

The CQUK has a very nice darkening effect, it'll make your black look black! :argie:

The Reload is the icing on the cake!


----------



## gérard83 (Dec 8, 2012)

My parcel has leaving birmingham 

The uk e-shops are very serious


----------



## gérard83 (Dec 8, 2012)

Now i'm ready to ..........:

http://imageshack.us/a/img713/2241/5hp4.jpg
http://i73.servimg.com/u/f73/11/22/72/89/dsc01511.jpg


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

gérard83 said:


> Now i'm ready to ..........:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img713/2241/5hp4.jpg
> http://i73.servimg.com/u/f73/11/22/72/89/dsc01511.jpg


Please post a detailed review of all these lovely products.


----------



## gérard83 (Dec 8, 2012)

Flakey said:


> Please post a detailed review of all these lovely products.


Of course Sir


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

PCW-Supreme wax

Wet Wet Wetlook

A little tricky too work with...but when u know its astonishing


----------

